# Ohio Valley Disease



## powerplanter (Jan 16, 2016)

I was diagnosed with this years ago but haven't had any symptoms until last year.  Histoplasmosis, is the more common name.  It attacks the lungs and other organs and can be fatal if not treated.  My question is, does any one have this or know someone who does??  I should probably look into other ways to ingest MJ.  There's not a lot of info that I can find about the disease.  Any info is much appreciated....


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 16, 2016)

I know nothing, but if it doesn't hurt to smoke i would smoke. Studies show it is a protectent to the lungs. If it is irritating to smoke then you might want to make a butter and make cookies or brownies etc


----------



## powerplanter (Jan 16, 2016)

That's kinda what I was thinking Rose.  Last year I was having a lot of trouble breathing, and it scared me a couple of times.  I just wanna make sure I'm not hurting myself.  I have a doctors appt., but not for another month or so.  I don't feel like its hurting me in any way.  I think the disease comes and goes.  Right now it's not affecting me, or at least not my lungs any way.  On top of Lupus and Fibro it could get nasty. lol


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 16, 2016)

I have asthma and my pulmonalogy guy that does all that testing is an old hippie and he told me to keep smoking pot. He smoked cigs and pot and thinks the pot saved him. He quoted some statistics but said keep smoking.  weird huh?
fms and lupus is more than enough PP. Hang in.


----------



## powerplanter (Jan 16, 2016)

Thanks Rosebud.  I think he's right.  I don't believe it hurts anything at all.  My wife has asthma too.  Last year when I was having trouble, I started to understand how scary it is to not be able to breath.  Take care Rose,  thanks for the reply...  :48:


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jan 17, 2016)

I can say that it seems like smoking some good CBDs through a vaporizer helps my respiratory problems more than using albuterol and a nebulizer.  If you have a good vaporizer, you might want to use that.


----------



## powerplanter (Jan 18, 2016)

I've been thinking about getting one THG.   I just started looking into those.


----------

